# Help sexing please



## Mr.miley (May 3, 2016)

Please can someone confirm the sex of my red eye tree frog please.

I bought another tree frog yesterday which I believed to be female. I came down this morning to find her all covered in soil. This could be nurnourous reasons, such as a change in temperature that they are used too, change of environment / setup etc... but I know I do have a male in the tank, so I want to double check that it's not two males that are fighting. 
Please excuse the tanks state, I literally just cleaned it this morning but needless to say she has been active this morning too.

```

```


----------

